# Bad ECU?



## jjmcjames (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello To All:

Newbie here. 2000 Maxima SE, auto, 151K miles. Started with bad EGR valve-installed replacement from dealer. While I was at it I installed new belts and NGK plugs from the dealer. Ran good for about 2 weeks then started faulting with cylinder misfire #2. I swapped the coil with the one right beside it and the fault stayed with #2. Used my small scanner to clear the code. Took the car to a reputable shop and he says I need a new computer/ECU at about 1100.00. The car will run great one day and the next it will stumble and hesitate and barely run-also sucks gas. It is showing no codes at this time. I have read here and other places that the coils can be hit or miss. If indeed it is the ECU can I buy one from a junkyard and install? Sorry about the length of my first post...just looking for some help.

Thanks
Craig


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ive never actually seen someones ecu go bad. ecu's are sturdier than people think they are. get a 2nd opinion and check other things like wiring, injectors, plugs. simple things. intermittent running problems are the hardest to check but, most times, if theres an ecu problem, the vehicle will not run at all.


----------

